# Taking The Ball Bearings Out Of A Pyraminx



## Humble Cuber (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 14, 2020)

That's a really nice video  I will sub when I get back home...


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 15, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> That's a really nice video  I will sub when I get back home...


Thanks but that's not a good quality video, go ahead and check out some of my other ones


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 15, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> Thanks but that's not a good quality video, go ahead and check out some of my other ones


For sure, m8!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 15, 2020)

You should just make one thread with all of your videos to make it easier for people to see them.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> You should just make one thread with all of your videos to make it easier for people to see them.


How do i do that, im new to these forms


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 15, 2020)

1. Click on the little button that says forums
 it looks like this
2. Near the top right corner there will be a button that says post thread and from there put it under the puzzle video gallery forum, and you're all set.

 it looks like this.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks m8


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 15, 2020)

so do I insert all my videos in one post... or in that one thread area


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> so do I insert all my videos in one post... or in that one thread area


Make one thread, and post all the videos seperately. (This entire conversation is in one thread, while each part of it is just one post).


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Make one thread, and post all the videos seperately. (This entire conversation is in one thread, while each part of it is just one post).


Thank you this really helped clarify!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> Thank you this really helped clarify!


Your welcome! I'm glad I could help!


----------

